# slang around the world - guessing game!



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, occurred to me... as if I don't waste enough time here already... that it would be pretty hilarious to play a guessing game of meanings for slang from other countries.

Only rule is, that you're not allowed to cheat, if you know the answer, or you can't bear suspense & have to google it, you're not allowed to blab the answer. 

I'll go first with 'chuck a sickie' Fire away!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm going to guess like skive off which I first (remember) encountering in Harry Potter would mean to take a day off? Here they declare a mental health day. How about "Loose as a goose"?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

@*QtrBel* , I have no idea I'm afraid, and I don't even know how a goose could be described as loose. A screw can be loose, but I had no idea that a goose could be loose. Unless they mean, "loose" as in "free-ranging, unrestrained" - in which case it might mean as free as a bird.

And your guess about _chucking a sickie_ was spot on!

OK, a few Aussie expressions. Care to guess?

What is a _dunny_?

What is a _dunny budgie_?

What are _budgie smugglers_?

And what on earth is _face fungus_?

And here's one I didn't know until last week, and I live here: What does _giving birth to a politician_ refer to? You ever heard that one over in Victoria, @*loosie* ?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Isn't dunny a bathroom? And budgie a type of bird (slang for a particular)? Someone that perches on the toilet? Maybe to get out of work? A bad beard or woman with facial hair? Here we refer to the "fungus among us" but I know the meaning is entirely different.



Loose as a goose would mean you have the morals of a goose and petty theft is a habit. Different from a loosey goosey....


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Cockney 

Them porky pies

Do you like my jam jar?!

Lend us an able, will ya?

Mate, help me out, I need a betty...

Have a butchers you loaf

Where's my weasel?

----------------------

face fungus - an std? lol! ugly expression, disgust?

dunny = idiot?

dunny budgie = toddler?

budgie smugglers = I can't think,...

Over here you can "throw a sickie" but it literally means to get off work faking sickness 

This is fun!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

mardie/mardy - slang word for someone who's being miserable/sullen/sulky. Hardly ever used outside of the West Midlands and Staffordshire area of the UK


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys, you're breaking my rule, giving answers! I would have guessed 'loose as a goose' to be relaxed or free as a bird as Sue thought.

Dunno what a dunny budgie is but think QB's guess a good one. I haven't heard face fungus or giving birth to a 'pollie' is, but I'd guess acne for the first & having a big... poo for the second! 

Fungus among us... maybe the idiots in the community?

How about... 
Dag (2 meanings)
Bogan
Stubbies(2 meanings)
Tinnie(2 meanings)
Cactus
Grog


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> Isn't dunny a bathroom?


Yes - it's a toilet. Well done! :clap: (Bathroom is a bit ambiguous here, although I know it is a popular euphemism. By the way, did you know that the flushing toilet was invented by Sir Thomas Crapper?)




> And budgie a type of bird (slang for a particular)?


Yes, for a budgerigar! (which is an Aboriginal word for "good eating parakeet"!!)

Just like Australia has "arvo" for afternoon, "barbie" for barbecue, "mozzie" for mosquito, "hammie" for hamstring, "lingo" for language, "lippie" for lipstick etc - lots of baby talk like that... (Now put all of these in one meaningful sentence, I challenge you!)




> Someone that perches on the toilet? Maybe to get out of work?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm sorry, I can't erase that image from my head! :rofl:

Might need to pick some other employment?

Not close for _dunny budgie_. But I'll give you a clue. Dunny budgies mainly come out in warm weather! 




> A bad beard or woman with facial hair?


Close. _Face fungus_ is any beard / facial hair. 




> Here we refer to the "fungus among us" but I know the meaning is entirely different.


:rofl: I like it!




> Loose as a goose would mean you have the morals of a goose and petty theft is a habit. Different from a loosey goosey....


Geese have _morals_?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Them porky pies - lies?

Do you like my jam jar?! - car??

Lend us an able, will ya? - help/hand?

Mate, help me out, I need a betty - all I can think of is betty crocker... :|

Have a butchers you loaf - a look you idiot?

Where's my weasel? - um... is the answer down your pants??



> face fungus - an std? lol! ugly expression, disgust?
> 
> dunny = idiot?
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: Oh they're just too funny! Well, putting together those other guesses, the last must surely be a stupid-child kidnapper


Hey, I forgot, what about trakky daks?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

"Loose as a goose" is a bad "case of the scoots" or maybe that's one to guess at as well


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Kalraii said:


> Cockney
> 
> Them porky pies


Lies. Rhyming slang. But ******ed if I know the rest... (_******ed if I know_ is another Australianism for I don't know the answer...) ...half of the Cockney rhyming slang doesn't even rhyme properly, _huh_! 



> Do you like my jam jar?!
> 
> Lend us an able, will ya?
> 
> ...


That last one has me intrigued though!

----------------------



> face fungus - an std? lol! ugly expression, disgust?
> 
> dunny = idiot?
> 
> ...


It is. Unfortunately, none of these are correct. Some have been correctly guessed by others. I'll give out another hint. _Budgie smugglers_ got lots of attention during the prime ministership of one _galah_ by the name of Tony Abbott. He liked to get up close and personal with these! (projectile vomiting emoji sorely needed here)


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

SueC said:


> Not close for _dunny budgie_. But I'll give you a clue. Dunny budgies mainly come out in warm weather!


Oh of course! But stop telling Sue!



> Geese have morals?


I think the point is, they probably don't!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

loosie said:


> Oh of course! But stop telling Sue!


It's only hinting. It could make things even funnier! :rofl:

You actually know what a dunny budgie is, @loosie? It's so rarely heard over here in WA!




> I think the point is, they probably don't!


Well, my point is, geese are amoral, rather than moral or immoral! ;-)


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm hitting the sack

Be up at sparrow's fart.

No, really - just noticed the time.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Once y'all have figured out both meanings of @*loosie* 's "_stubbies_" - try working out what a "_Darwin stubbie_" is! ;-)

By the way, one of the Australian adjectives I love the most is _dodgy_. I also love _no worries_, and several people on HF who've been to Australia said they immediately adopted the phrase to use back at home, just like I have adopted _y'all_ from HF friends because it's cute and gender neutral!

Another question - and I have to warn people, a lot of Australian slang is quite colourful. What does an Australian mean when he says, "_Today, the eagle sh'its_?" I can't substitute shiitake, or I'll confuse _y'all_. It's just that the answer to that one is actually really hilarious and has nothing to do with excrement at all.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Dunny Budgie... flies in a composting toilet? cattle egrets? 



Fit to be tied
Bless your sweet little heart
Hissy fits
Driven/ing up the wall
Cattycorner which can be (or not) related to cattywampus




Buggy
pocketbook
hosepipe

Lord willin an the crick dont rise
Tan your hide
piddling around
nervy as a long tail cat in a room full of rocky chairs
save the dishes
slow as molasses (my husband gives this one a whole new meaning - we now call it ZottiTime)
That dog won't hunt
Pot calling the kettle back

@*SueC* - I am working on that sentence.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

loosie said:


> I'm hitting the sack
> 
> Be up at sparrow's fart.
> 
> No, really - just noticed the time.


 @*loosie* 's time is EST which is WST (our time) +2h. But even here, at exactly 12 hours offset from forum time, it's getting late and I shall be rolling out my swag myself. And sparrows don't fart in WA! Because WA isn't infested with them, just the Eastern States. _Ner ner_. ;-)

Goodnight everyone - good day in most of your parts of the planet! Have fun guessing. No googling, or @*loosie* will chuck a wobbly and I will spit the dummy!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> Dunny Budgie... flies in a composting toilet? cattle egrets?


You got close enough - blowflies are sometimes referred to as dunny budgies in WA. :clap:


_Fit to be tied_ - ?????????

_Bless your sweet little heart_ - it's a sort of pitying and ironic thing to say to someone you don't think is particularly intelligent?

_Hissy fits_ - temper tantrums

_Driven/ing up the wall_ - tested beyond endurance, annoyed to bursting point

_Cattycorner which can be (or not) related to cattywampus_ - no idea, but cattywampus sounds superb! I want to use that word! I hope it isn't anything rude! inkunicorn:


_Buggy_ - for real? This is a horse cart. Is it anything else?

_pocketbook_ - is what gentlemen used to carry their cash around in - Pip in Great Expectations had one!

_hosepipe_ - well, here it means metal pipe

_Lord willin an the crick dont rise_ - ????????

_Tan your hide_ - spank your behind

_piddling around_ - wasting time, fooling around

_nervy as a long tail cat in a room full of rocky chairs_ - that's self-explanatory and a lovely simile! :clap:

save the dishes - ???????????????

slow as molasses (my husband gives this one a whole new meaning - we now call it ZottiTime) - ??????????????

That dog won't hunt - ????????????
_
Pot calling the kettle back_ - we have that here too, it's a reference to hypocrisy - like _people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones_



> @*SueC* - I am working on that sentence.


_Onya_, and goodnight! :cowboy:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

@loosie correctly guessed the meaning of_ giving birth to a politician _in post #7! :cheers:


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

SueC said:


> Lies. Rhyming slang. _huh_!


One and the same to me haha! You should see people when we're really at it - it's like listening to a drunk Scot in terms of comprehension. A great weapon against my swiss-german speaking partner!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

loosie said:


> Them porky pies - lies?
> 
> Do you like my jam jar?! - car??
> 
> ...


_Srsly tho what a *bath*!_

Yes to car
Able = money (able and willing = shilling) I learned that from my nan haha
A betty = poo
Correct on loaf!
Weasel = coat!

I would like to pretend I'm educated enough to know where they all come from but I can't. I'm mere native haha! 
@SueC we use ******ed over here too! For several meanings actually...  I'm surprised to say that I hear some of the Australian stuff though definitely not anything to do with budgies xD


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Dang you're good. Stew on the rest and see what you come up with.


There's always "Where y'at?"
Momenems

CBD
Do ya want that dressed? 

Dirty Rice which now and forever will make me think of @Cordillera Cowboy
Making groceries
Shotgun
Streetcar
Feu Foullet
Loup Garou


These would be the ones I still catch holy hades for even living in an area that is close enough to the origin to catch a drift.
Sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite @*SueC*


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Dunny Budgie... flies in a composting toilet? cattle egrets? 


Fit to be tied - castrated? 
Bless your sweet little heart - go die?
Hissy fits - tantrum?
Driven/ing up the wall - driving me crazy?
Cattycorner which can be (or not) related to cattywampus ... no idea. Prom? LOL


Buggy - like golf buggy? :S
pocketbook - 
hosepipe 

*..... nah I'm bailing. These are bait.*

Lord willin an the crick dont rise - what?!
Tan your hide - whippin!
piddling around - procrastinating?
nervy as a long tail cat in a room full of rocky chairs - whaaaaaaaaat? 
save the dishes - "i'm not a greek?" ****
slow as molasses (my husband gives this one a whole new meaning - we now call it ZottiTime) moron?
That dog won't hunt - wont do its job? 
Pot calling the kettle back - ah we use this one here too 


OK this is my shot. I am excellent at riddles as you probably can guess .. or at least making them up haha


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I always thought a betty was a cake and loafing was taking it easy.


Buggy has nothing to do with golf or horses except by way of another phrase we use - that horse needs groceries.
No dirty (sexual reference or body parts) meanings to any of them. A couple do have more than one meaning. Most have to do with translation from one language to another. 



As for cattycorner and cattywampus - one has to do with placement and the other symmetry


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Slow as molasses would refer to taking an age to do something. ZottiTime would be taking a millenium in time to do that same task. IE the "new" chicken pen is still only a framework 7 years after it was started. Which leads to the phrase "eyesore"... If my DH ever tells you he'll get around to it or that he's on it then don't count your chickens before before they're hatched and remember a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Since @SueC is too sharp  Cockney rhyming IS actually different and 'til she mentioned it I dint even fink.. oh gods. I'm having an existential crisis now. Trying to separate them in my head is hard... 

That's bare good
He's bu'ers (butters)
Is bangin'
That's radio rental brah
Is-it now?
Some bottle and glass right there
Check out that sherman  (I am so sorry in advance lol but some of you should get)
You look too dapper to jam
You got taxed?
Safe fam
OWNED
She jacked me!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Check out that sherman here would be the same as asking if that is a beached whale there on the beach. Is it now? = Really? (dripping sarcasm) Tell me it isn't so. Basically you're being buffaloed and calling them on it?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Let's take a stab at 
@loosie How about... 
Dag (2 meanings) - a dagwood is a triple decker sandwich (3 slices of bread) here but aren't dags the same as dingleberries?
Bogan - isn't that Aussie? from reading I would say lower class but is it different for English?
Stubbies(2 meanings) - short cigarette
Tinnie(2 meanings) can of beer?
Cactus - someone that has a spiny personality
Grog - adult beverage - beer?


And @Kalraii 



Fit to be tied - castrated? Nope
Bless your sweet little heart - go die? Nope
Hissy fits - tantrum? YEP
Driven/ing up the wall - driving me crazy? YEP
Cattycorner which can be (or not) related to cattywampus ... no idea. Prom? LOL


Buggy - like golf buggy? :S
pocketbook - 
hosepipe 

*..... nah I'm bailing. These are bait.*

Lord willin an the crick dont rise - what?! Does this help - Lord willing and the Creek (intentional cap) don't rise?
Tan your hide - whippin! YEP
piddling around - procrastinating? Close enough for government work.
nervy as a long tail cat in a room full of rocky chairs - whaaaaaaaaat? Think about it. It is very literal.
save the dishes - "i'm not a greek?" **** That is one that has to do with translation. Usually the response around here since it is not a common phrase is "From what?"
slow as molasses (my husband gives this one a whole new meaning - we now call it ZottiTime) moron?
That dog won't hunt - wont do its job? An excuse that won't fly
Pot calling the kettle back - ah we use this one here too  I figured as much. It should have been black but typos...


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

A dag over here is a dog!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Pocketbook is a wallet or purse
csttycorner (or kittycorner as we say) is the NE corner and the SW corner of a square
streetcar is a kind of bus that runs on tracks with an electrical cable running above to provide the energy for moving it, We still have them here in Toronto Ontario

fit to be tied, really upset over something

the Lord willing and the creek don't rise - no unexpected problem arising

close enough for government work - a halfassed job

let's take a stab at, - make an attempt to do

Slow as molasses (in January) - meaning hardly moves at all


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't know any of these but have throughly enjoyed reading.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Awwww @aubie I was hoping you'd have a few up your sleeve...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I do probably, but they are all Southern. Speaking of if there are any questions fire away. I can't think of any myself at the moment.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This is from the south. You are having a fancy dinner for some people you hope to impress and Mom says, "FGL" or "FHB". What does she mean?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's a horsey one that threw me when we moved south. My neighbor and I were happily walking along a trail when he turned to me and said, "Do you want to walk?"

Um, I thought we WERE walking. What did he mean?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

O Wow I am stuck. And I am pretty dang Southern.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Florida Georgia Line but what that would have to do with diner IDK. FHB would be keep your paws out of the pot until company is served.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@QtrBel, you are right. It means "family hold back", until guests have eaten all they want. There's maybe not enough.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I've never heard that. We do say fix you a plate a lot. Most people know we use fix for preparing or going to. I guess pretty bad when we say I'm fixin to fix me a plate.

When I use paws, it's always got cotton picking in front of it. And a side note not meaning to be political but you see on news articles and yahoo and stuff that its racial. It isn't. 

Also big meal is dinner even if at noon. Sunday dinner especially. I know people that say breakfast, dinner, supper for their meals.

We do use dinner in the formal way. Say we where going out to dinner tonight.

Some of it is how you say the word . The-a ter is where you watch movies. The-a duur is where you watch plays.

And to borrow from a great Southern writer whom I recycle, Lewis Grizzard, Naked is when you have your clothes off, Nekked is when they are off and you are up to something.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

One I think I mentioned the other day. You hear " put up" for canning 

Example my MamMaw put up lots of tomatoes ever year. Also can be used for freezing.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Don't you mean Tay attra? 



Cotton picking was a punishment here.


I have always pronounced Belanger - Beh loonge A which irritated the daylights out of a Tx boyfriend who insisted it was Bell Langer


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Pulley bones ?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Wish bone on a chicken


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep winner. You see them on menus here from time to time.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Seems I was the thread killer again. I'll leave yall to it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Cattywompus... NO idea but awesome term! 

And rocky chairs - how cute! - think that'll stick with me, like ear muscles - those things you put on to block out noise... and slashing your archeries... And those hydplatonic tomatoes. 

Sue, never heard the one about eagle poo but looked it up & its actually a Yankee one. You're going to LOVE that 'lost for words' book...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Kalraii said:


> A betty = poo


Seriously?? You poms ask for your mates help on that note?? 

Ah, weasel, aka stoat! & I thought I was bad at rhyming slang...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> Lord willin an the crick dont rise


No idea but love it! 

save the dishes...?? 
That dog won't hunt.... Same as that horse won't run? 
Pot calling the kettle back... Is it back or black? We tend to shorten everything here, so I'd just say 'pot & kettle'. Like I'd usually have just said last night "gotta be up at sparrow's" - have no idea why that's a saying tho. 

And maybe 'trakky daks' is an older bogan term, because I say it but my daughter got laughed at & no one had heard it when she used the term at school!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Cor! He's built like the proverbial amenities block! Aka brick shi'tter


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

SueC said:


> like _people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones_


Kno the one about people in grass houses shouldn't stow thrones?? Don't get me started on spoonerisms!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

save the dishes - "i'm not a greek?" 

Too good!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> If my DH ever tells you he'll get around to it...


So he's a Gunnadoo is he? 



> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


I'd just say '2 birds'

Which reminds me, care to guess what '6 chicks' means?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Kalraii said:


> He's bu'ers (butters)
> That's radio rental brah]


Kinda similar?? Nuts? Mental/Crazy? 

Some bottle and glass right there... Brass, game? 
Check out that sherman ... Military vehicle rhyme ;-) 
You look too dapper to jam... Too good to... Play?? 
You got taxed?... Loaned money? 
She jacked me!... Not touching that one! Hope no relation to an acdc song


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> Dag (2 meanings) - a dagwood is a triple decker sandwich (3 slices of bread) here but aren't dags the same as dingleberries?


Haha! Haven't heard that last term in a long time - yes could be those too... Assuming I kno what that means to you! Sheep have dags. So do thrushy frogs... 

A dag is also a person



> Bogan - isn't that Aussie? from reading I would say lower class


A... Special type of class. You might want to look up 'upper middle class bogan' 

And @Kalraii 
Fit to be tied - castrated? Nope
Bless your sweet little heart - go die? 

Haha! Classic!


----------



## callum111 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hear a a picture of me in horse riding clothes


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

aubie said:


> Seems I was the thread killer again. I'll leave yall to it.


Nah, pulley bones is great! 

Not sure about all that other southern stuff tho, not least 'do you want to walk' knightrider?? 

If I said 'get your cotton pickin' hands off! ' I'd mean stop theiving stuff.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

aubie said:


> Pulley bones ?


I just asked my daughter & she said wish bone straight off! Smarty pants!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Dear @*Kalraii* 

Re: _Mate, help me out, I need a betty_

...and

_ A betty = poo_

:think:

...why do Cockneys need assistance with their Number Twos? I am seriously bamboozled. Or is _bettying_ some kind of team sport in parts of London?

Oh no, I verbed a noun! :dance-smiley05:

...or does your friend have to sing to your _betty_?

:happy-birthday8:

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday, dear betty
Happy birthday to you!

Hip-hip-hooray!


...or is Person A unable to come up with one and asking their friend for a donation? For growing roses or something?

The mind boggles!

You Cockneys are _seriously_ weird! mg: :hug:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

loosie said:


> Kno the one about people in grass houses shouldn't stow thrones?? Don't get me started on spoonerisms!


Nor me! :rofl: Brett and I are always doing language games like that for fun. And do you remember that dreadful politician, Barry O'Farrell? From NSW or QLD? We referred to him as Farry O'Barrel. He looks like a barrel too except a barrel looks like it has greater intelligence and integrity.

Ta muchly for book, movie recommends! 

Ancient horse wants his breakfast as it's bucket o'clock!

Seeya later, alligator! ;-)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Here's a horsey one that threw me when we moved south. My neighbor and I were happily walking along a trail when he turned to me and said, "Do you want to walk?"
> 
> Um, I thought we WERE walking. What did he mean?



Were they gaited horses? All I can think of is walk=gait, as in Walking Horses doing a running walk?

I have a friend who is into Missouri Fox Trotters for most of her life. She says "let's boogie!" when she wants to gait. :smile:



I have a southern one, and I'm not even from the south. My friend's niece was born in Arizona but moved to Alabama as a young child and then came back to Arizona again. She had picked up a southern accent. When she got frustrated with us (because her accent was so cute and she was born in Arizona after all) she would get mad and call us "yellow bellied sap suckers!" I really don't know the actual meaning of "yellow bellied sap suckers." Has anyone heard that term before? Best I can come up with is they are birds?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh @QtrBel! I can't find a weeping emoji, so you'll have to imagine it! :-(

Because how can you or I ever make a Betty Cake again???


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cotton-pickin' hands = a quick grab at something, with dirty hands

Hose pipe = garden hose

fit to be tied = manic anger (so wild needs a straight-jacket, lol) 

save the dishes = don't throw out the plastic utensils, will wash and reuse. 

buggy = shopping cart

Guess these:

Blow off some steam

pitter-patter

sawing wood

shut up

loose screw

lost his marbles

come off it


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> Guess these:
> 
> Blow off some steam Seems pretty literal to me... A good example of blowing off steam is chopping wood until you're so tired don't have the energy to be mad anymore.
> 
> ...


BTW, @aubie, you never kill threads, you revive them and keep them going


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

loosie said:


> Kinda similar?? Nuts? Mental/Crazy?
> 
> Some bottle and glass right there... Brass, game? Class
> Check out that sherman ... Military vehicle rhyme ;-)
> ...


I love it! 
@SueC it's rude to go for a betty in someone else's house. the stiff upper lip reaches the bottom of the barrel too haha! Sooo... gotta ask permission! Or if you're in the area and desperate to ask for some... help. Now I cannot say I've ever been in that position but the lads? It's pretty common >.<


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Kalraii said:


> ...the stiff upper lip reaches the bottom of the barrel too haha!


Now there's an image I am finding hard to get out of my mind! :rofl:

I can just see the legs sticking out too har har. inkunicorn:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

aubie said:


> Seems I was the thread killer again. I'll leave yall to it.


Dear @aubie, you have as much right to be here as anyone else. :hug:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@trailhorserider, you got it! "Let's walk" means let's do running walk.

Here's a funny thing. The first time I got invited to ride in field trials, the person told me, "We'll mostly walk," and I thought, well, that'll be pretty tame. But what they meant was "running walk" the whole time . . . which we did.

And, yes, a yellow bellied sap sucker is a bird.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@trailhorserider yes a yellowbellied sapsucker is a bird but it can also refer to a coward or someone that makes use of all of their resources. The YBSS is a woodpecker that not only eats the insect he just pecked for but sucks up all the sap that flows from the hole created.


'6 chicks' - I'd say 6 in one and half dozen the other


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

@*QtrBel* , you have encyclopaedic qualities! 

@*knightrider* , :rofl:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

aubie said:


> One I think I mentioned the other day. You hear " put up" for canning
> 
> Example my MamMaw put up lots of tomatoes ever year. Also can be used for freezing.


So, I guess "put up" would mean saved or preserved


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@aubie – ‘put up’ saving the item; it’s similar to ‘put away’ like putting a horse away for the summer to mature.
@knightrider – I’d think the same. A nice walk around the country but a running walk sounds like hard work!

Have a go at these:
Tartle 
Speug 
Cuddies 
Peely-wally
Gutties 
Hoachin
Messages
Fash
Wheesht
Shoogly 
Mauchit
Numpty
Skedaddle
Puggled
Oan yer bike
’ye think ahm buttoned up the back?
Gie it laldy


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol, @Caledonian. The only one of those that I know is skedaddle. The other's boggle me mind!  I mainly recognize "put up" as in putting someone up for the night.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Caledonian said:


> @aubie – ‘put up’ saving the item; it’s similar to ‘put away’ like putting a horse away for the summer to mature.
> @knightrider – I’d think the same. A nice walk around the country but a running walk sounds like hard work!
> 
> Have a go at these:
> ...


I have no idea but look forward to learning.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*aubie* and @JoBlueQuarter


Tartle - that moment when your mind goes blank and you can’t remember the name of an item or person. Happens to me far too often.
Speug – is a little bird, a sparrow. I picked it up from my older relatives.
Cuddies – are donkeys and horses. A friend’s dad used to call every horse in the yard ‘Cuddy’ so that he didn’t have to remember their names. 
Peely-wally – pale and/or sick
Gutties – trainers, gym shoes. Every child would know the word when I was at school; I’m not so sure they’d know it now though.
Hoachin – really busy. A busy location- too many people.
Messages – I’d go for messages to the shops - groceries.
Fash – as in ‘don’t fash yourself’, don’t inconvenience yourself or don’t get annoyed
Wheesht – be quiet
Shoogly – shakey/uneven, a shoogly chair. Or if said ‘shoogly peg’ then your job/position’s at risk.
Mauchit - dirty
Numpty – silly person
Skedaddle - to run away
Puggled- tired
Oan yer bike- go away, you’re annoying
’ye think ahm buttoned up the back? – do you think I’m stupid? 
Gie it laldy – give it all you’ve got


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Gutties here are called tennis shoes. All sorts no matter if you're playing basketball or whatever. Kinda like Coke for every soft drink.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I did know cattywompus 

I am curious @Caledonian if si- gogglin is a phrase there?


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

aubie said:


> I did know cattywompus
> 
> I am curious @*Caledonian* if si- gogglin is a phrase there?



No, I've never heard it before. I looked to see if we had anything similar meaning squint/crooked but nothing came up.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It was just a guess si-gogglin is used like catawompus in deep Appalachian areas. Those parts of the country where settled by Scottish people.
Particularly Kentucky which I have great fondness for.

Also made me think of catty cornered. Don't know if other parts use it as much as we do.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And Scotland to of course.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Haha I was reading @Caledonian and I was like... heyyyyyy that looks Scottish.. *reads location* ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Kalraii said:


> Haha I was reading @*Caledonian* and I was like... heyyyyyy that looks Scottish.. *reads location* ahhhhhhhhhh



Ha, yes, we’re close enough that slang and rhyming slang from the south is in common usage up here and vice versa.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

knightrider said:


> @*trailhorserider* , you got it! "Let's walk" means let's do running walk.
> 
> Here's a funny thing. The first time I got invited to ride in field trials, the person told me, "We'll mostly walk," and I thought, well, that'll be pretty tame. But what they meant was "running walk" the whole time . . . which we did.
> 
> And, yes, a yellow bellied sap sucker is a bird.





QtrBel said:


> @*trailhorserider* yes a yellowbellied sapsucker is a bird but it can also refer to a coward or someone that makes use of all of their resources. The YBSS is a woodpecker that not only eats the insect he just pecked for but sucks up all the sap that flows from the hole created.
> 
> 
> '6 chicks' - I'd say 6 in one and half dozen the other



Thanks guys! I would have been thrown off by the "let's walk" too! I would probably say, "you mean you want to boogie?" :smile:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that's a list @Caledonian! I said I thought a Scot would win for most... colourful words!

Only have a remote idea for a few of them...
Numpty ... stupid??
Skedaddle ... leave??
Oan yer bike ... leave
’ye think ahm buttoned up the back? ... you think I'm a baby??


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I'm glad I had my guesses before I saw the answers. I'm now going to have a... late mid year's resolution, to add the below to my day to day vocabulary! Gold!


Caledonian said:


> Tartle - that moment when your mind goes blank and you can’t remember the name of an item or person. Happens to me far too often.
> Fash – as in ‘don’t fash yourself’, don’t inconvenience yourself or don’t get annoyed
> Shoogly – shakey/uneven, a shoogly chair. Or if said ‘shoogly peg’ then your job/position’s at risk.
> Numpty – silly person
> Puggled- tired


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> '6 chicks' - I'd say 6 in one and half dozen the other


OK, I see now my rule... shouldn't be. So I'll answer - Means doesn't it. - hint; say it out loud to work out why.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Caledonian said:


> Tartle - that moment when your mind goes blank and you can’t remember the name of an item or person. Happens to me far too often.
> Peely-wally – pale and/or sick
> Wheesht – be quiet
> Shoogly – shakey/uneven, a shoogly chair. Or if said ‘shoogly peg’ then your job/position’s at risk.
> ...


I thank you for enlarging my vocabulary, @*Caledonian* - these were my favourites. _Skedaddle_ I knew and used already, and _wheesht_ is a nice variation on whisht! I wonder if I can tell a little story with all these words...

Wheesht, can't ye see ahm peely-wally and puggled, ye numpty? Is yer haid all shoogly, or what? Och aye, 'ye think ahm buttoned up the back? Skedaddle, noo, oan yer bike!

I just couldn't fit _tartle_ into it, but believe me, we have cause to use it! :rofl:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Some of my favourite Australianisms are _carrying on like a pork chop,_ and accusing someone of looking like a _stunned mullet_. These are pretty self-explanatory, but here's a few more to guess. What does it mean?

_I did my block.

I had a bingle.

Have a gander at this!
_
_She's apples.

Give me a bell tomorrow.

__She had my by the short and curlies._



And what is a...

_Carpet grub?

Shark biscuit?

Scallywag?

Thingummy-jig?

Floater?

Coffin nail?

Chockie bickie?

Schnozz?


_


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Ooooh, this is fun! @Caledonian , I knew only about 3 expressions on your list. I should be ashamed to have a Scottish surname.

Does anyone mind if we throw a bit of Spanish into the mix? Nothing difficult - things you probably know.



So, I assume everyone knows what a _fajita_ is, correct? Well then, what about a _faja_? 

And another use for the word _chorizo_?

What about _margarita_?

Animal sounds are also fun in different languages. So, what animal says _pío_? And _quiquiriquí_?

What if I told you that I was in the fifth pine tree? (_en el quinto pino_)


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Is the fifth pine tree like seventh heaven?

The _quiquiriquí_ has got to be a Spanish rooster. German roosters say _kikerikiiii_, which sounds very similar. Anglo roosters say _cock-a-doodle-doo_, which I find counterintuitive.

Is the other meaning of _chorizo_ an insulting term for wedding tackle?


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Sue, 

Have a gander at this! - you'll still hear this in New England, but usually with "take".

Carpet grub? I am assuming this is a rug rat?

Thingummy-jig? same as thingama-bob?

Schnozz? Yiddish for nose (we use lots of Yiddish 'round here)


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, @Spanish Rider! All correct! :clap:


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Oh! and @Caledonian , I just realized that your tartle still maintains the Iberian Celtic root, which we still use in _destartalada_ (with an additional suffix and prefix), BUT THE MEANING IS THE SAME!!! So cool.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> Is the other meaning of chorizo an insulting term for wedding tackle?


Wedding tackle? Do Australians go fishing or play rugby at weddings?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Ahahaha! They might do, but wedding tackle is a colloquial reference to male anatomy! 

That Iberian-Celtic connection is so cool, @Spanish Rider, and it's you who brought that to my attention, thanks a million!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are a few localised sayings. 

Nammet (Isle of Wight)
Sonner. "

Nemit. (Dorset)


We were doing a pantomime at school, Jack and the Beanstalk. I had the part of the Giant's Irish cook. The drama teacher told me to get a better Irish accent. 

I had the grandmother of an Irish family, new to the area, read my part and I would parrot fashion her over the Christmas holidays. First rehearsal I spoke my part and everyone just stared at me - they hadn't understood a word!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha! Wedding tackle reminds me... When we got married, we were planning a big trip around Australia in the outback. Our list for wedding presents was... rather unconventional. One item was a snatch strap - anyone want to guess at that?? Hint; it's not lingerie - tho I think a lot of guests wondered about that!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I am guessing it's what we also colloquially refer to as an ockie strap?

And it's very amusing when you are a violin player and are having trouble with your G-string. That bit of overheard conversation got a friend and me some funny looks once!

:music019:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sue, no, wouldn't be needing people to buy us occies - they're cheap enough. This is a far more major piece of 4WD hardware.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

They may be cheap, but they're more useful than a dozen ugly vases! ;-) :rofl:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I received many open mouthed stares when in the US. 

In a restaurant I said, "I'm going outside for a ***." 

Another time I asked a butcher for a Sir Loin joint."


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What about Skosh Bit. Something I hear in these parts often enough to wonder about it as it is always attributed to the Scots. It is actually Japanese in origin. Had there been Japanese interment camps here instead of German/Italian I would understand still don't see how it made it here.


*** (cigarette) is an old one. The littles don't read enough to know it. Same with gay.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> I received many open mouthed stares when in the US.
> 
> In a restaurant I said, "I'm going outside for a ***."


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I can just imagine it! inkunicorn:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I still like to put my feet up on a poof, but these days I don't do **** any more Fox! 

What did he think you meant by sirloin joint??


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

two that are similar sounding but very different meanings
barking at a knot
best be getting it, or barking at the hole


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here a poof would be a stiff stuffed floor pillow that you can rest your feet or other on. It has a flat top so you can put trays on it too turning it into a table. Or it is big hair. My cousin in England says we have it all wrong and a poof is a fancy, round, overstuffed ottoman (Which has more structure) with fabric thst has been pleated in some manner as decoration. Sounds too busy for me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is that anything like barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> Here a poof would be a stiff stuffed floor pillow that you can rest your feet or other on.


Hmm, I think you mean a pouf, or pouffe, depending on whether you want the original French word or its English adaptation. ;-)


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

SueC said:


> Some of my favourite Australianisms are _*carrying on like a pork chop*,_ and accusing someone of looking like a *stunned mullet*. These are pretty self-explanatory, but here's a few more to guess. What does it mean?
> 
> _I did my block.
> 
> ...


Many unguessed ones remain off this list! ;-)


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

SueC said:


> Hmm, I think you mean a pouf, or pouffe, depending on whether you want the original French word or its English adaptation. ;-)


Nah mate, call it like it is I say!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

:rofl: @loosie!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I personally would say/spell pouf but sadly I am the one of the very very few.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So what does it mean when someone says "I did a thing" I'm going to cheat and say what I think it means but not really cheating because I'm guessing.

Meaning: I did this thing that I think other people will view as me needing this like another hole in my head but I don't care because it makes me happy.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Over here spelling it POOF @QtrBel @loosie is basically describing a man who bats for the other team... if ya get me. So putting your feet on a poof... either your kicking him in the face and are VERY against the other team or y'know you wanna swing for it too? I can't believe I'm explaining this. It's a very derogatory term haha! It also was a full work ending in ".....ter" c'mon... Man highschool (over here thats 11-15) is flooding back to me!

Pouffe yes is correct ahah! We have two and a chaise longue (we call it a Winslet Couch in my house LOL).

I want to add that it also evolved to mean someone who is a bit pansy... camp... Like if a guy didn't want to play football because he wanted to keep his trainers clean he would be a... yeah. It is also a bit outdated now >.<


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I just googled as was really curious if it had a connection to pouffe (srsly my history now..). Turns out Australia liked this slur and mutilated it further? >.< Di...did SueC know this already?!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Trainers here are pull up diapers or undies worn with rubber pants and now I am really showing my age. Had forgotten that version of poof. More a Texas thang.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Guess these:
> 
> Blow off some steam Seems pretty literal to me... A good example of blowing off steam is chopping wood until you're so tired don't have the energy to be mad anymore.
> 
> ...


Close but not quite right! 

Blow off some steam *Going for a walk*

pitter-patter *Small talk*

sawing wood *Snoring* is Correct! 

shut up *Really?*

loose screw *not following social norms* "having a screw loose" means a crazy person. Calling someone a Loose Screw means they are just embarrassing 

lost his marbles *very mad* is Correct! 

come off it *Said to a person who is exaggerating, telling tall tales *


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

^^Ya, a couple double meanings. I posted them the way we say em around here.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@SueC - Haha! I loved your story! Aye, a am an aafie scriever in ony tongue! 

@Spanish Rider – that’s interesting about ‘tartle’. Shows how our languages have evolved. I remember listening to a translator very patiently explain to a woman that she can’t translate certain words into Scots Gaelic as their origin was French, German and Spanish and they didn’t exist in Gaelic; so, she’d used the original word as part of the Gaelic language. The woman was adamant that she was wrong.

@QtrBel – I can understand why they’d think ‘Skosh Bit’ is Scots as it looks like the language. Scots has similarly spelt and spoken words just to confuse things further. I wouldn’t guess that it was Japanese either. 

Trainers would be ‘pull-ups’ here (I think) and diapers ‘nappies’. 

At work, I use the word ‘trews’ which is the origin of the word ‘trousers’ which is everyone else’s ‘pants’. 

We use ‘midden’ to describe the stable’s muckheap but it can be any rubbish heap.


I use and/or hear: pernickette (cantankerous), shelpit (sour tasting), pyotie (piebald) spindle-shankit (long-legged), scoosh (easy), forenicht (fortnight/two weeks), hoollie (windy or slow and gentle).

Tonight, I was standing out in the ‘gloaming’ (twilight) after taking the bins out and thought about how dark the sky’s getting now mid-summer’s over. My mum calls it the ‘simmer-dim’. The daylight that lasts all night in the summer.


Then there’s words like ‘wesky-wasky’ (wasting time) and 'hoolie-gool-oo-oo' (hoot of owls, which I can hear outside my house tonight). I’ve never heard the words used as I don’t believe anyone could without laughing.


Sláinte


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Kalraii said:


> I just googled as was really curious if it had a connection to pouffe (srsly my history now..). Turns out Australia liked this slur and mutilated it further? >.< Di...did SueC know this already?!


 and so did @loosie! ;-)

Anyone gonna have a go at those unexplained Aussie expressions last page, or are _y'all_ chickening out?

I have a few more that you don't have to guess.

This one is shocking. If you think someone is incompetent, in Australia you can say they _couldn't pull a greasy stick out of a dead dog's bottom_.

mg:

I actually made that last word more polite because this is already bad enough! :shock:

And a beer belly on a male is described as the _awning over the toy shop_. :eek_color:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We use persnickity in a similar way. Different spelling and I don't think I got it correct. Pyotie would not be piebald different spelling as well, peyote, but I think similar pronunciation - it is a type of cactus. My cousin said trainers and tennis shoes are the same.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

barking at a knot = wasting time
getting it or be barking at the hole, is a work thing meaning doing a job or working very hard to finish said jib


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

SueC said:


> '
> And a beer belly on a male is described as the _awning over the toy shop_. :eek_color:


Never heard either of those... delightful terms. How about "dry as a dead dingo's donger"??


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

That just makes me wonder who made the observation and why, @loosie! :shock:


----------



## Livvy878 (Feb 28, 2017)

How about;
A chook
a bag of fruit
a sandwich short of a picnic
your ears lowered
stone the flaming crows
a hard hit
were you born in a tent


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Dunno 2, 4 or 6 Livvy, but thanks so much for putting a picture of 'Alf' in my head from no.5!


----------



## Livvy878 (Feb 28, 2017)

loosie said:


> ^Dunno 2, 4 or 6 Livvy, but thanks so much for putting a picture of 'Alf' in my head from no.5!


2- a mens suit
4-A haircut
6- going to the toilet for a longer time!


----------

